# May 2010 Throwdown Voting Poll



## sumosmoke (Jun 7, 2010)

_*Here Ye, Here Ye, let the voting for the May 2010 Throwdown, commence! Take a heartburn pill and enjoy the pics of those that entered last month's Contest. *_

*Only 1 vote per SMF member*. _*Votes are due by midnight EST 6/14/10!!*_

1. Pork Tenderloin, Chicken Meatball And Shrimp Loaded Pizza






2. Chicken Parmigiana Fattie. I ground a pound or so of chicken breast and spiced it up with garlic powder, basil, oregano and red pepper flakes. For the filling I used tomato sauce, shiitake mushrooms, fresh grated parmesan cheese and sliced mozzarella cheese.






3. Smoked braised short ribs with a smoked pepper stuffed with orzo, shrooms, asparagus and 3 cheese






4. Smoked stuffed meatball (Beef/I.  Sausage stuffed w/ 50/50 mozzy/provo, Mushroom, B. Olive), Spaghetti, and homemade sauce, and bacon and spinach.






5. Carnival Italian Sausage with Sauce and Mozzerella cheese rolled into a fatty on Italian bun.






6. Smoked Tuscan Sausage Cannelloni, Smoked Beef Braciole, Smoked Focaccia w/Caprese Salad






7. Pizza fattie with pepperoni, onion, bacon, mozzarrella, sauce, topped with pizza crust weave






8. Garlic, blue cheese and herb stuffed pork loin with garlic alfredo pasta






9. Inside-Out Ravioli: beef/spinach/onion “filling” around pasta, cheeses & spinach leaves.






10. Chicken and Shrimp w/ a Smoked Gouda Cream Sauce over Pasta w/ Smoked Parm and Garlic Sticks


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 7, 2010)

To get me drooling this early in the morning says something... They're all great looking dishes. My compliments to all who entered. It's all good my friend.


----------



## cheezeerider (Jun 7, 2010)

They all look great!!!! Good job everyone. Very origional tasty looking plates


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 7, 2010)

They all look awesome, so I'll have to think about which one I want to vote for.

I'm surprised that nobody did a Porchetta -- I was gonna do one, but I couldn't find the time (well, ok I was just too lazy).

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## nsbbqguy (Jun 7, 2010)

It all looks, good execelent job everyone


----------



## rdknb (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow that was hard picking just one and well I have not eaten dinner yet, well done to all


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 7, 2010)

Great job everyone.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 8, 2010)

They all look excellent! It's going to be hard to choose just one.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Nice job everyone!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 9, 2010)

They all look great - nice work everyone


----------



## bassman (Jun 9, 2010)

This may be cheating.  My wife is Italian so I'm getting her to help me decide which one to choose.


----------



## daddyzaring (Jun 9, 2010)

Are we allowed to comment on our entries?


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 9, 2010)

NO, you are not!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






daddyzaring said:


> Are we allowed to comment on our entries?


----------



## DougE (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd go with NO on that. I believe the main reason they don't include a user name on the entries is so that people base their vote on the dish itself and not on who prepared the dish.
 


daddyzaring said:


> Are we allowed to comment on our entries?


----------



## daddyzaring (Jun 9, 2010)

Okay so How are people, or the judges for that matter, suposed to know how these dishes were made, what was from scratch, what all ingredients were used, and which one(s) were smoked, and all the detailed things?  We were very limited on all the details we could add with our entries.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 9, 2010)

daddyzaring said:


> Okay so How are people, or the judges for that matter, suposed to know how these dishes were made, what was from scratch, what all ingredients were used, and which one(s) were smoked, and all the detailed things?  We were very limited on all the details we could add with our entries.


This is my understanding, and Sumosmoke may answer it in a better manner.

After the winners are announced, you can post a thread with all the information you want known, including in process pics..

How it was made.
What was from scratch.
List of ingredients.
Which items were smoked.
 
I think you get the idea. This is exactly what other winners have done, including myself. I hope this clarifies things for you, if not, wait for Sumosmoke to reply. It's all good my friend.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree.  The amount of difficulty necessary for each entry should be demonstrated and have an affect on our decisions.  It's not just about "what looks the best" or "what would probably taste the best".  "How freakin' impossible was that to make?" should enter our minds, as well.

I'm just throwing some stuff out there...nothing new.


daddyzaring said:


> Okay so How are people, or the judges for that matter, suposed to know how these dishes were made, what was from scratch, what all ingredients were used, and which one(s) were smoked, and all the detailed things?  We were very limited on all the details we could add with our entries.


----------



## chefrob (Jun 9, 2010)

some good lookin dishes there.........


----------



## meateater (Jun 9, 2010)

I like the Italian Jobs!


----------



## daddyzaring (Jun 10, 2010)

I will highlight in *BLUE* what I am talking about,


Fired Up said:


> Here are the rules, please read them carefully.
> 
> *Official Monthly Throwdown Rules*
> 
> ...





mythmaster said:


> I agree.  The amount of difficulty necessary for each entry should be demonstrated and have an affect on our decisions.  It's not just about "what looks the best" or "what would probably taste the best".  "How freakin' impossible was that to make?" should enter our minds, as well.
> 
> I'm just throwing some stuff out there...nothing new.







richoso1 said:


> This is my understanding, and Sumosmoke may answer it in a better manner.
> 
> After the winners are announced, you can post a thread with all the information you want known, including in process pics..
> 
> ...


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 10, 2010)

ok Daddy so you did #6 huh lol


----------



## daddyzaring (Jun 10, 2010)

What?

 


pandemonium said:


> ok Daddy so you did #6 huh lol


----------



## caveman (Jun 10, 2010)

I am soooooooo curious to know why there are only 47 votes.  Don't we have more members than this?  Just curious.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 10, 2010)

Caveman said:


> I am soooooooo curious to know why there are only 47 votes.  Don't we have more members than this?  Just curious.


Anthony, they'll all fling one in at the last moment. keep the bookies nervous.


----------



## wingman (Jun 11, 2010)

OK, I will tell you what I voted for but first I will tell you exactly why I did not enter this throw down. You had to pick Italian! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





December 31st I decided I wanted to lose weight and eat healthier. I seem to do very well with low carb and so it was. January 31st it was on. At which time I started my site. I figured smoking meats was low carb and endless choices. It worked as I lost 46 lbs. The ONLY weakness I have ever had has not been candy, ice-cream etc. No... It's Been Italian! Oh those pastas drenched in a red sauce or a chicken Cannelloni in the GIANT pasta tube. Loaded with CARBS! When I saw this was an Italian throw down there was no Way in hell I was going to even try. The food never would have made it to the forum post.

This brings me to the poll. Here I am starting to scroll down and what is the first thing I see? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I BIG piping hot loaded PIZZA! All the beautiful topping laid out on a bed of red sauce cradled by a BIG FLAT DOUGH! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It looks so sexy! Look away Wingman! I quickly scroll down and my mouse slams on the brakes at #5 a hunk of fatty loaded with red sauce on a GIANT hunk of beautiful roll. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Look away! I quickly scrolled own and again the brakes slam on the mouse at # 7 which is a pizza fatty sauced up and sexy laid out on a weaved bread roll. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  And and at that point I had a FULL BORE Jones on! I had to get off this page fast so up to the poll and the brakes slammed on one last time at #1 my first love. It's hard to ever get over a first love. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  So #1 got my vote. Sorry #5 and #7...

As I'm typing this and Jonesing... I'm preparing to ride out on my Wing tomorrow to cover the Hells Canyon Rally for my motorcycle

site. There is a little cafe in Baker City Oregon called the Baker City Cafe that has an unbelievable pizza. I'm going to ride like hell for 460 miles. Jonesing all the way! When I get into to town I'm heading directly for that cafe and ordering a giant picture of cold beer and ordering that Pizza. If anyone thinks I'm just a wooffin... I'll post a pic! I'm Jonesing for Pizza like mad now! My wife thinks it's funny... They always seem to find a guys weakest moments amusing. I want to dip the damn crust in sauce too.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 11, 2010)

LOL Rob! I laughed hysterically at your post! I definitely want to see the picture of you eating that pizza! Yea, that pizza up top looks pretty amazing. Everything looks amazing it was tough choosing only one to vote for.

I didn't enter this throwdown either, I didn't figure out what was going on until two days left and I didn't make. I'm gonna enter the potato one though, I think, unless something comes up. Great job everybody!

I would like to see more details though. I understand the judges not having time to read a bunch of stuff, but for an example, if I had entered this throwdown I would have made some sort of pasta dish, but I would have cold smoked the flour and made the pasta from scratch. Wouldn't that score higher than if I just bought the pasta? While a great picture does speak for itself this competition isn't a photo competition, it should be about the food. I think alot of people put alot of time and effort in to preparing their dishes and should have the opportunity to share that. Just my opinion.


----------



## rc1991 (Jun 11, 2010)

These all look incredible! Nice job everyone!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I went with #6 - I thought it was a nice used of both tomato based sauce and white sauce. Also, mother is from Naples, Italy and I grew up eating braciole during the holidays and make a really good one myself nowadays - but I never actually thought of smoking it!! Now I have something else to add to the list of things to try. I have to say it is very tough trying to lse weight with all kinds of smoked meat to try!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 11, 2010)

daddyzaring said:


> Are we allowed to comment on our entries?


Please do not comment on your entries until after the poll has closed.

It's common for a new thread to be started under the Throwdown section, by the individual user entry, so people can comment on their dish, directly.

I'm hoping we have more votes come in over the weekend as there was a great amount of effort put into the contest. Great dishes by all, and I'm excited to see who comes out on top!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 13, 2010)

Last day to vote!! Don't forget to place your vote for the May Throwdown.


----------



## bbq engineer (Jun 13, 2010)

Congratulations to all of the participants.  That's some awesome looking eats in that list...I'll take 1-5 for lunch today, and 6-10 for dinner tomorrow!  WOW!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 13, 2010)

I peeked at the vote counts from April and we are just over 1/2 the amount of votes placed for that month (there were 118 votes placed for the April Throwdown).

C'mon folks, it only takes a couple minutes for your vote and I promise that your information will not be sold to any third parties or outsourced call centers


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 13, 2010)

They all look Awesome!! I'm more confused than a Blind Man at a Hoorters convention.....LOL!! After much debate I choose the Winner to be........what......I can't say whom I think is the best......Oh well, I'll just have to wait and see if I'm correct!! Thanks and Good Luck to all participants and may the Best Dish Win!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 13, 2010)

Love your wit, Chet! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


BayouChilehead said:


> They all look Awesome!! I'm more confused than a Blind Man at a Hoorters convention.....LOL!!


----------



## squirrel (Jun 13, 2010)

LOL! that was funny Mr. Chet!

Sumo - is their anyway to have some sort of banner or something at the top of the forum page? I think that's how I found out about the throwdown was you guys had some "big" announcement type box that caught my attention, otherwise I wouldn't have known about it.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 13, 2010)

That's not a bad idea, Cheryl. Let me suggest that to Brian and Jerry to see what's do-able. Thanks for voting!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 13, 2010)

Yea Laurel, Cheryl is right it was hard to find his thread and I have been looking for a day or two. If you can get it up near then top I would think it would be in everyone mind and we will get more participants and for sure voters. I like the throwdowns and they are fun and can really test your minds limits and boundaries


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 13, 2010)

*VOTE* *VOTE* *VOTE*!!!!

<just a gentle reminder that voting closes TONIGHT at midnight, EST>


----------



## daddyzaring (Jun 13, 2010)

When do the judges do their voting?


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 13, 2010)

They are due tonight by midnight, as well.
 


daddyzaring said:


> When do the judges do their voting?


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 14, 2010)

Voting has closed. The winners have been posted:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/95503/may-2010-throwdown-winners#post_509366

Thanks to everyone that participated!


----------



## daddyzaring (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm kind of sad, I put alot of hard work into my stuffed meat balls, and they had an awsome smoke ring, but only got two votes.


----------



## erain (Jun 14, 2010)

daddyzaring said:


> I'm kind of sad, I put alot of hard work into my stuffed meat balls, and they had an awsome smoke ring, but only got two votes.


daddyZ, these contests entries, they are all winners and we await the individual threads on them so we can see more of them. unfortunatly only one can be crowned. but most of all, we all apprecate the work everyone did with thier entries. gives us some great ideas on some great food. thks to all and keep up the great work,


----------



## daddyzaring (Jun 14, 2010)

It's not that I didn't win, it's that I only got 2 votes.  Just really disappointed.

 


erain said:


> daddyZ, these contests entries, they are all winners and we await the individual threads on them so we can see more of them. unfortunatly only one can be crowned. but most of all, we all apprecate the work everyone did with thier entries. gives us some great ideas on some great food. thks to all and keep up the great work,


----------



## meateater (Jun 14, 2010)

erain said:


> daddyZ, these contests entries, they are all winners and we await the individual threads on them so we can see more of them. unfortunatly only one can be crowned. but most of all, we all apprecate the work everyone did with thier entries. gives us some great ideas on some great food. thks to all and keep up the great work,







daddyzaring said:


> It's not that I didn't win, it's that I only got 2 votes.  Just really disappointed.


Hey guys, I won my first throwdown and last month came in last place. Some months my mind runs wild with ideas and others I'm stumped. The tater t-down I'm stumped but I will make an entry regardless. I have fun with it regardless because I get to eat my entry. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Like said alot on this forum"It's all good"


----------



## DougE (Jun 14, 2010)

I only got one vote and that's because I voted for my own dish lol. It was a fun and tasty experiment so I won regardless of votes ....... I got to eat it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


daddyzaring said:


> It's not that I didn't win, it's that I only got 2 votes.  Just really disappointed.


----------



## chefrob (Jun 14, 2010)

DougE said:


> I only got one vote and that's because I voted for my own dish lol. It was a fun and tasty experiment so *I won regardless of votes ....... I got to eat it.*


daddy z, don't get discouraged...........dougE has got the right idea!


----------



## wingman (Jun 16, 2010)

I would vote twice for that pizza if I could! This thread had me Jonseing all the way to Baker City OR. I ate pizza for dinner when I got there. Two days in a row!


----------

